
Show HN: Ogl – A prettier Git log graph for terminal - onilton
https://github.com/onilton/ogl
======
onilton
A command-line tool to show git log graph in a prettier and more
understandable way.

Also, some cool features and usability improvements, like aligning and
reducing duplication.

It uses Box-drawing characters, so in most terminals lines won't have spaces
between them like in the regular git log --graph --oneline.

It was written with scala-native.

~~~
billconan
this is pretty cool.

did you use any git library, like libgit2?

~~~
onilton
Not really. For maximum compatibility with the regular git log --graph, I just
transform the output from git itself :)

Maybe I will try to do something like that to speed it up in the future. Who
knows? :)

